# How do you cook Squirrel?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I know I have ate squirrel when I was little, but I have never once prepared or cooked squirrel. 

How do you cook Squirrel?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

hey, curtis,
depending on the age of the squirrel, you want to boil it bout an hour.
then, if you like fried, salt and pepper, roll in flour,
if you like smothered, mix up some gravy after the frying, and let it simmer for another hour. ummmm. tastes like fresh beef.

jack


----------



## barebones1 (Nov 24, 2009)

salt pepper and flower the parts, frying pan (cast iron) with a little olive oil (heat till just starting to smoke) fry parts both sides 2 min pour off excess oil add a can of cream of mushroom soup 1/4 cup water, more pepper and some onions cover and simmer till tender (about an hour). thicken gravy w/2 tbl/spoons of flower or corn starch. Works great with rabbit and ****.....possum not so much, too corse


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

barebones1 said:


> salt pepper and flower the parts, frying pan (cast iron) with a little olive oil (heat till just starting to smoke) fry parts both sides 2 min pour off excess oil add a can of cream of mushroom soup 1/4 cup water, more pepper and some onions cover and simmer till tender (about an hour). thicken gravy w/2 tbl/spoons of flower or corn starch. Works great with rabbit and ****.....possum not so much, too corse


 
*Dang......That sounds good...*


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

fried and smothered in gravy...tastes like chicken to me though...same with rabbit...and homeade buttermilk bisquits...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Now that brings back memories. I went over to a schoolmates for dinner back in grade school and his mother had fried squirrel and then poured gravy on them. They looked like big rats fried whole, but were tasty. 
During dinner, his younger brother choked on a bone and in less than 3 seconds his mother had him hanging upside down by his ankles in the air and wacked him on his back to dislodge the bone. I don't think she received any formal training in this procedure, but it worked and made for quite a memorable experience.


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

During my years on a farm in Virginia I would always use them in Brunswick Stew. I used lots of vegetables like corn, butter beans and tomatoes I grew in my garden. I never really liked them fried or smothered in gravy but they were excellent in a stew.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Clean em'. Quarter em'. Fry em'. 
Egg wash and batter first. I used to fix my flour up with flour, salt and cayenne pepper to taste, garlic and onion powder, a tad of dry mustard and a touch of paprika. Deep fry all of the rats. Drain off most of the oil retaining the drippings. Use fresh flour to make mater' gravy. serve with rice and biscuits. If you want a veggie, may I recommend speckeled butterbeans or crowder peas, either of which with a couple slices of bacon thrown and a few pods of okra to have slimey okree with said rats.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Clean em'. Quarter em'. Fry em'.
> Egg wash and batter first. I used to fix my flour up with flour, salt and cayenne pepper to taste, garlic and onion powder, a tad of dry mustard and a touch of paprika. Deep fry all of the rats. Drain off most of the oil retaining the drippings. Use fresh flour to make mater' gravy. serve with rice and biscuits. If you want a veggie, may I recommend speckeled butterbeans or crowder peas, either of which with a couple slices of bacon thrown and a few pods of okra to have slimey okree with said rats.


 
*Dang. Thats sounds good. *


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Clean em'. Quarter em'. Fry em'.
> Egg wash and batter first. I used to fix my flour up with flour, salt and cayenne pepper to taste, garlic and onion powder, a tad of dry mustard and a touch of paprika. Deep fry all of the rats. Drain off most of the oil retaining the drippings. Use fresh flour to make mater' gravy. serve with rice and biscuits. If you want a veggie, may I recommend speckeled butterbeans or crowder peas, either of which with a couple slices of bacon thrown and a few pods of okra to have slimey okree with said rats.


dammit wade! now that brings back some good childhood memories...shoot em, skin em' quarter them, give em' to granny...presto! good eats!


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

barebones1 said:


> Works great with rabbit and ****.....possum not so much, too corse



You guys eat some weird stuff...


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Fried and smothered in gravy or squirrel stew. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I fry mine, or put em in the crock pot till they fall off the bone, then rice and gravy!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^ I like em boiled with yella rice!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone do the squirell brains and scambeled eggs. My dad swears by them but I can bring my self to eat it.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

pressure cook then pan fry in barbecue sauce....great shredded sandwiches:thumbup:


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Section them critters up and cover them in a crock pot with cream of mushroom soup, hit start.:thumbup:


----------



## pic (Jan 15, 2010)

Put on a board with sweet potatos cover with butter and bake for 3 hours,then through them in the trash and eat the board.Baked board has to be better than squirell.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

pic said:


> Put on a board with sweet potatos cover with butter and bake for 3 hours,then through them in the trash and eat the board.Baked board has to be better than squirell.


Damn Yankee


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow you guys can cook ! some good recipes :thumbsup:

My " Not Fried " Recipe is Squirrel and Dumplings like Grand Ma made.

boil them slowly with just salt , black pepper and a little margarine until the meat is falling off the bones
I boil them whole after dressed so i can debone them easier.
add the meat back to the pot and add some Swanson's chicken broth to the remaining juice and a bit more margarine.
take 1 can of biscuits and pinch into small pieces and drop them in individually so they do not stick together, cover and simmer 1 hour and serve
Recipe is the same as Chicken and Dumplings

LIKE YOUR HOME *ironman !!!!!!!! Country !*


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

HisName said:


> Wow you guys can cook ! some good recipes :thumbsup:
> 
> My " Not Fried " Recipe is Squirrel and Dumplings like Grand Ma made.
> 
> ...


 

*Dang, that sounds good.*


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I saw that someone made a comment in this thread about possum! We cooked this one last Thanksgiving as a joke while hunting in Va. and, well them folks ate it and loved it. I can't tell you what it tastes like because I would not eat it on a dare.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

^^^^^ NAsty right there!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats some survivor shit there.


----------



## Pigsdaddy (Jun 13, 2009)

I ain't kidding yall a bit. Them rich folks ate that thing like it was caviar!


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

My Grandpa used to fry squirrel whole cook gravy of some sort scrambeled eggs. The vivid memory of him popin that squirrel's head open with his case knife and slurpping out the brains is stuck in my mind forever! After each one he would take a big ole swigg of coke.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Ease Up......... Please.


----------



## Tippin Slow (Nov 21, 2007)

My boys killed one with a BB gun last year so we had to eat it. We were all surprised how good it was. Skin it and wash it. Get a large ziplock and make marinade using olive oil, garlic powder, salt, pepper and what ever else you might like to throw in. Slow roast it on the grill rotating often. Do not over cook.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Others?


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Garbo said:


> Others?


without reading all the previous post for redundancy if any, I can add that with any wild game 

Clean it well , bleed it well , soak it well , boil it well for 5 min , then drain the water and Begin your normal recipe after that.

this will get rid of more wild , gamey taste than all those days of soaking in milk , secret marinade and other things combined and save both time and money

JMHRNO / Just my humble ******* opinion


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

My daddy was a squirrel hunter so I ate hundreds of those things when I was growing up. He would go to WeeWaw (sp?) and kill about a hundred in a week every year. 

Momma always cooked them the same way. She would quarter and fry about ten squirrels. She would then put the tender ones to the side and make a pot of gravy to pressure cook the tough ones in. When they came out of the pressure cooker they were falling off of the bone tender. She would then serve the squirrel with rice and gravy and of course, cornbread. 

Man I love that stuff. I actually cooked up and ate a mess of them last week while at the camp.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

mmmm mmmmmmmm good!


----------



## DVR6 (Jan 28, 2009)

Very Similar to Geronimo's...

Quarter them. Bread with white flour and a little salt pepper. Deep fry in shallow grease to a golden dark brown. Place in a pressure cooker with brown gravy or pork gravy mix (1 package gravy with 1 1/2 to 2 cups of water instead of 1) and elevate the squirrel above the water gravy mix with a steamer tray or metal cullender that keeps it out of the gravy. You can also put some of the squirrel directly in the gravy mix. Pressure cook for about 20 minutes and remove. Lightly re-salt to taste. Serve with the gravy from the pressure cooker and rice or mashed potatoes, toasted buttered white bread on the side, and some deep fried okra. Beverage - Sweetened iced tea or beer depending on mood...


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, Best way is to boil it, until he meat starts to come off easily. Then drain it, take the meat off the bones. Then put the meat in a meat grinder, grind it up, but not minced/fine, just chop it. Anyway, put it in a Black iron skillet on low heat, pour in your favorite BBQ sauce, and sautee' it. 
Once you've cooked in your BBQ, make hand sized patties, place them singularly on wax paper (top and bottom), then put them in a sandwich zip lock baggie. Freeze them. Then the next time you go hunting, take ever how many you expect to eat for lunch with you, and 2 slices of bread for each sandwich. 
When you get to your hunting spot, put the baggies on the dashboard in direct sunlight. Keep the doors/windows closed, and when you return at noon for lunch, the sun will have the warmed up for you. Just put them on your bread now, and wa-la, you have lunch. It's great, you should try it.


----------

